# Painting Whizzer head.



## oquinn (Sep 1, 2019)

How do you mask off the bottom?


----------



## Roger Henning (Sep 1, 2019)

Why would you paint it?  It will just run hotter.  Brush it with a wire wheel.  Roger


----------



## oquinn (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks i never thought about the heat issue.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Sep 1, 2019)

Have it blasted clean, the paint will just burn off eventually anyway.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 4, 2019)

oquinn said:


> How do you mask off the bottom?View attachment 1056625
> 
> View attachment 1056626



you don't.  No painto the heado


----------



## OhioJones (Sep 5, 2019)

You might see engine blocks painted. Even valve covers. But, it isn't all that often that you actually see heads painted. Like others have mentioned, the heat will pop that stuff off in what I would imagine would be just a few long rides. Just my $.02
You MIGHT be able to get it powder coated a certain color. Or maybe even anodized. But, that's something that you'll have to look into. I would be concerned about tolerances and such of the head being disturbed if it were dipped.


----------



## oquinn (Sep 6, 2019)

I didnt paint it and wont!


----------

